# 2010 Snowboarding Video Soundtracks



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

Sup all,
If your curious about any of the songs from the 2010 snowboarding video stock,
check out my blog: Snowboarding Blog

I made complete playlists so you can listen to each song, and implemented Amazon
MP3 checkout so you can purchase each one.

Soundtracks include:
*Forum* - _Forever Forum_
*Burton's* - _“The B” Movie_
*Isenseven's* - _Let's Go Get Lost_
*Think Thank's* - _Cool Story_
*Shaba Pictures* - _Color Me_
*First Tracks Productions* - _Droppin'_
*Absinthe* - _Neverland_
*Teton Gravity Research* - _Re:Session_
*Standard Films* - _Black Winter_
*Alterna Films* - _Elektro_
* ThirtyTwo *- _This Video Sucks_

Feel free to check it out!
Lot's of sick snowboarding s*** on the blog besides these ST's!
Snowboarding Blog


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

nice 3 posts ... purchase mp3s? be gone with your affiliates


----------



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

haha. I don't even care about that.
I've gotten like 100+ clicks on them, but not 1 person has boughten a song.
Everyone pirates nowadays.
Just spreading the glorious gospel that is snowboarding bro.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

reppinNW said:


> haha....
> Everyone pirates nowadays.


Gross generalization.


----------



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

haha, I know.
I wish it wasn't the truth.
What really gets me is people who pirate snowboard vids.
This is what made Mack Dawg close up shop.


----------

